# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do I say in Russian?

## fortheether

If a man hits a woman he is not a man.  
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

Настоящий мужчина никогда не ударит женщину.

----------


## fortheether

Lampada,
   Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## DreHows

Если мужик ударит/бьёт женщину, это не мужик!

----------


## Russian guy

Дословный перевод - Если мужчина бьет женщину, то это не мужчина.

----------

